# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  Königlich-thailändische Küche

## schiene

Königlich-thailändische Küche
"Eine Sendung von Nina Thomas"

Erinnerungen an den Urlaub: aromatisch und scharf - das ist die thailändische Küche. Inzwischen bekommt man die Zutaten auch hier in Deutschland - also mal ausprobieren. Wie es geht, zeigt ein Profi: Aree Rackwitz, die Chefin von Frankfurts bestem Thai-Restaurant, dem Rama V. Sie gibt einen Einblick in typische thailändische Essgewohnheiten und kocht zusammen mit Gästen ein Menü mit acht Gerichten.  

Königlich-thailändische Küche - Eine Sendung von Nina Thomas  Sonntag, 24.02.2008 
Beginn: 16.15 Uhr Ende: 16.45 Uhr Länge: 30 Min. 

VPS: 16.15

----------

